# Big libraries in templates



## kimarnesen (Oct 9, 2017)

Some libraries have so many patches that having them all in a template would be a mess. What do you do with these, do you go though it all and choose all your favorites for the template, or go through them from project to project? I'm not talking about many articulations, but many different patches of phrases or patches with many different sound design opportunities.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 9, 2017)

I organize them by category (wood, brass, strings, perc, vocals, synth) and all those folders have subfolders with very often also one for a specific company. For example Strings has an Hollywood Strings folder with then again the patches and a CSS folder etc etc.


----------



## BenG (Oct 9, 2017)

First and foremost, I'll have a general template which contains all of the standard orchestral sections, instruments and articulations. 

Depending on the project, I'll build on this by adding in tons of other patches that I feel fit the film's/games' tone. This can be synths, period instruments or obscure samples. 

Also, I will go through and audition every sound for the larger libraries which can be thousands of patches. After a while, you kind of get to know what sounds you like/dislike, etc. Similarly, Omnisphere actually even has a great tool that finds similar sounding presets/instruments. 

It is time-consuming but well worth it, in my opinion. It's what makes 'your' sound, 'you'.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 11, 2017)

The most complicated library in my template - Spitfire Albion IV Uist - has 6 subsections: strings+brass+winds both high and low; each then divided into different types of phrase (longs, stabs, stings, textures etc.) and up to 50 different phrases per type. 

I just put each type of phrase on their own track and use Program Changes with an Instrument Bank holding all 50.
In the (extremely rare, as in actually hasn't happened yet) case I would need two of the same type of phrase from the same section I'll just create another copy of this track. Total track count to hold all of these many hundreds of phrases is therefore only about 40 tracks or so.


----------



## premjj (Oct 11, 2017)

kimarnesen said:


> I'm not talking about many articulations, but many different patches of phrases or patches with many different sound design opportunities.



Great question there! Glad you brought this up. 

Have been grappling with the same myself. Especially for categorising synth patches which run into the thousands. And the factory patches usually have names which often offer no help in pre-empting what the sound will be like.

I have tried surfing through them but it becomes really difficult to categorise them after a while since a lot of them _would _change character based on the context they are being played in. This would especially be for patches which come under sound design and aren't exactly an identifiable instrument. And I find it easier to think in terms of the latter.

When I am thinking of putting together an arrangement, identifying patches based on the instrument they represent (and hence the sonic spectrum they will cover) is so much easier.

Has anyone here cracked this one yet?


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 11, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> The most complicated library in my template - Spitfire Albion IV Uist - has 6 subsections: strings+brass+winds both high and low; each then divided into different types of phrase (longs, stabs, stings, textures etc.) and up to 50 different phrases per type.
> 
> I just put each type of phrase on their own track and use Program Changes with an Instrument Bank holding all 50.
> In the (extremely rare, as in actually hasn't happened yet) case I would need two of the same type of phrase from the same section I'll just create another copy of this track. Total track count to hold all of these many hundreds of phrases is therefore only about 40 tracks or so.



I am in a similar situation. I have 6 slaves, but UIST is so large that in order to have every single sound loaded up I have needed to spread it out over 2 slaves. Thats with every mic engaged and routed in 5.1.


----------

